# Where to live around Alicante with young family



## irenemcl

HI, 

We are planning to move to the Alicante area in April/May this year. We have 4 young children , only one school age. Need some info on the best place to live with a young family as really have no idea- want to be near Alicante airport as my huband will be working there. Also, want to be close to shops, school etc and any advice on local schools would be appreciated. Just any help in general would be great!! Many Thanks


----------



## Rofa

irenemcl said:


> HI,
> 
> We are planning to move to the Alicante area in April/May this year. We have 4 young children , only one school age. Need some info on the best place to live with a young family as really have no idea- want to be near Alicante airport as my huband will be working there. Also, want to be close to shops, school etc and any advice on local schools would be appreciated. Just any help in general would be great!! Many Thanks


We might need a little more information here
Do you speak Spanish?
Is this a permanent move?
Are you buying or renting?
How close to Alicante airport do you want to be - in driving time?


----------



## xabiaxica

irenemcl said:


> HI,
> 
> We are planning to move to the Alicante area in April/May this year. We have 4 young children , only one school age. Need some info on the best place to live with a young family as really have no idea- want to be near Alicante airport as my huband will be working there. Also, want to be close to shops, school etc and any advice on local schools would be appreciated. Just any help in general would be great!! Many Thanks


How close to the airport do you want to be?


we are about an hour away to the north - there's an English-speaking community, and they speak some english in most of the shops etc. so you can get by to begin with if you can't speak the language - although of course it's best to learn asap


I can't drive & can walk or cycle to everything in our town from where I live


we're happy with the local Spanish schools - 2 girls aged 10 & almost 14 who have been in the Spanish system since they were 4 & 7

IMO opinion the best thing for young kids


if you want to go the International - English-speaking school route there are also some of those in the town & close by


housing - rent first for sure even if you're looking at a permanent move

there are some bargains to be had - rents are lower now than when we came here


----------



## Rofa

To get a feel for the area you might want to look at the Costa Blanca Newsletter - just Google it.

And to have a look at the area, the best way is by air as a starter. I don't know if your husband has a PPL - but the Aeroclub de Alicante operates out of Muchamiel. I've not been a member for a few years, but about 5 years ago one of the Traffic Controllers worked as a part time instructor there - should be easy enough to fix a ride.


----------



## irenemcl

Rofa said:


> We might need a little more information here
> Do you speak Spanish?
> Is this a permanent move?
> Are you buying or renting?
> How close to Alicante airport do you want to be - in driving time?


Thanks for that- we dont speak spanish but we are taking lessons and hope too have some basics before we come. At the moment we are looking at a 2 year move and want to rent fully furnished. Would prefer to be no more than 30 minutes from the airport - our children are all under 6 so need an area thats pretty compact in terms of facilities etc. I do drive but inititally want to be close to everything- Many Thanks


----------



## SteveHall

Gran Alacant is my idea of hell but would be a great start for you. 10 minutes from airport, huge expat community, English spoken everywhere (Spanish in some places too) supermarkets, schools etc etc 

El Altet is 5 minutes nearer but MUCH more Spanish. 

Elche/Alicante are cities with everything but very Spanish. 

Come over and find out. Enjoy!


----------



## irenemcl

xabiachica said:


> How close to the airport do you want to be?
> 
> 
> we are about an hour away to the north - there's an English-speaking community, and they speak some english in most of the shops etc. so you can get by to begin with if you can't speak the language - although of course it's best to learn asap
> 
> 
> I can't drive & can walk or cycle to everything in our town from where I live
> 
> 
> we're happy with the local Spanish schools - 2 girls aged 10 & almost 14 who have been in the Spanish system since they were 4 & 7
> 
> IMO opinion the best thing for young kids
> 
> 
> if you want to go the International - English-speaking school route there are also some of those in the town & close by
> 
> 
> housing - rent first for sure even if you're looking at a permanent move
> 
> there are some bargains to be had - rents are lower now than when we came here


Many Thanks for your help- much appreciated


----------



## Rofa

SteveHall said:


> Gran Alacant is my idea of hell but would be a great start for you. 10 minutes from airport, huge expat community, English spoken everywhere (Spanish in some places too) supermarkets, schools etc etc
> 
> El Altet is 5 minutes nearer but MUCH more Spanish.
> 
> Elche/Alicante are cities with everything but very Spanish.
> 
> Come over and find out. Enjoy!


Torrevieja can't be that much further than 30 mins Steve? Never been but there but seems to be a large ex pat community?
The other direction up the coast would take you to El Campello - not too big - mixed ex pat community - about 30mins depending. No idea about schools. Then if you want to go really Spanish and inland there is Jijona - famous mainly for Turron - pop about 7000 and few ex pats - maybe 100? Very friendly - apartments are cheap (don't know about renting) - excellent clinic. 
You really are spoilt for choice in many ways - maybe your husband's workmates are the best source. And shoot some e-mails off to the estate agencies - they will probably bite your hand off at the moment.


----------



## SteveHall

Torrevieja is 45/50 minutes away. I moved there in 2001 and can´t think of too many reasons why the OP would chose there ahead of somewhere nearer.....apart from the best football club in Spain!! 

Don´t even start me about education in Torrevieja!


----------



## irenemcl

Rofa said:


> Torrevieja can't be that much further than 30 mins Steve? Never been but there but seems to be a large ex pat community?
> The other direction up the coast would take you to El Campello - not too big - mixed ex pat community - about 30mins depending. No idea about schools. Then if you want to go really Spanish and inland there is Jijona - famous mainly for Turron - pop about 7000 and few ex pats - maybe 100? Very friendly - apartments are cheap (don't know about renting) - excellent clinic.
> You really are spoilt for choice in many ways - maybe your husband's workmates are the best source. And shoot some e-mails off to the estate agencies - they will probably bite your hand off at the moment.


Thanks a lot for that- we are hoping to rent close to the airport for a couple of months and then when we find our feet look at renting longer term.


----------



## Buenosdiaspet

Very best of luck with everything! Our only regret about moving here with our 2 kids is not doing it sooner.

Link in my sig may be helpful,

Advice about renting is good, and we also got lucky approaching holiday renters private ads in the areas we liked and negotiating,

BDP x


----------



## pandass

*living in Alicante*



SteveHall said:


> Gran Alacant is my idea of hell but would be a great start for you. 10 minutes from airport, huge expat community, English spoken everywhere (Spanish in some places too) supermarkets, schools etc etc
> 
> El Altet is 5 minutes nearer but MUCH more Spanish.
> 
> Elche/Alicante are cities with everything but very Spanish.
> 
> Come over and find out. Enjoy!


Hi Steve,am also looking into moving to the Alicante area,have looked at properties in Velena and La Romana,and know they are about 40 mins or so from Alicante,do you know of the areas ,any info would be much appreciated.I have been doing alot of research on moving to Spain and do not have unrealistic expectations.Thankyou.


----------



## Rofa

pandass said:


> Hi Steve,am also looking into moving to the Alicante area,have looked at properties in Velena and La Romana,and know they are about 40 mins or so from Alicante,do you know of the areas ,any info would be much appreciated.I have been doing alot of research on moving to Spain and do not have unrealistic expectations.Thankyou.


If you mean Villena, then it is a typical small Spanish town - specialise in costumes for the local fiestas. Worth checking out the weather - it can get chill.

El Tiempo en Villena - previsión meteorológica 7 días del tiempo


----------



## irenemcl

SteveHall said:


> Gran Alacant is my idea of hell but would be a great start for you. 10 minutes from airport, huge expat community, English spoken everywhere (Spanish in some places too) supermarkets, schools etc etc
> 
> El Altet is 5 minutes nearer but MUCH more Spanish.
> 
> Elche/Alicante are cities with everything but very Spanish.
> 
> Come over and find out. Enjoy!


Thanks for the info Steve- I have seen a lot of info about Gran Alacant and ee what you mean about it being a good place to start off. You seem to have some good information anbout education- do you have any recommendations regarding a local public school for our 6 year old? We also have an almost 4 year old that I would like to start at a pre school. I believe registrations take place in April/May time ? Any advice or info you have would be greatly appreciated Many Thanks Irene


----------



## SteveHall

I do not know the individual schools there apart from lusting at the maths (?) teacher at the Santa Pola school. Argentinian vision of beauty whose attitude to teaching English children was that they should just sit in the class and pick up as much as they could. She said that if an American arrived in her home town (Córdoba, Ar) he/she would be told to sit down, shut up and learn! Entitled thinking!!!

Made Genghis Khan and Thatcher look like liberals. Must admit those few minutes killed any thoughts of getting to know her "better"!

Why I said it could be an ideal place is that is crammed with expats, many with children and many of the shops are Brit-owned, ("Suzy Screws"! Pride of Durham etc etc 

I have friends who own there who I could put you in touch with if you wanted to ask them direct.


----------



## SteveHall

Villena, Pinoso, La Romana - nice enough little area inland from Alicante and easy commute to airport. The one that has never "done it" for me is Monovar. IMHO a particularly uninspiring little town and the one place I would not touch with a bargepole is Castalla International (a huge expat enclave whose "charm" is completely lost on me. 

Elda/Petrer has a direct link to Madrid by high-speed train and a huge out of town shopping centre
and Novelda is another very Spanish town which I could happily live in. 

Have you looked just over the border to Yecla? Nice little town with eveything I could want - apart from the cold in winter! Said to be 5%-10% cheaper for most things. Could not really confirm.


----------



## Patricia mac

*where to live*

I am planning to move to the Alicante area in August with my husband and daughter who is 8. I do not speak spanish but my husband is fluent. We would like to live in an area with a good state school but would also like to know of a good private school before we make up our minds of where to live. We will probably only be there 1 year and want to rent a place and are planning on spending no more than $800.00 per month on rent. Can anyone advise me of where to live. WE also love action and the real flavor of spain but want a nicer area not far from the beach!


----------



## MaidenScotland

SteveHall said:


> Villena, Pinoso, La Romana - nice enough little area inland from Alicante and easy commute to airport. The one that has never "done it" for me is Monovar. IMHO a particularly uninspiring little town and the one place I would not touch with a bargepole is Castalla International (a huge expat enclave whose "charm" is completely lost on me.
> 
> Elda/Petrer has a direct link to Madrid by high-speed train and a huge out of town shopping centre
> and Novelda is another very Spanish town which I could happily live in.
> 
> Have you looked just over the border to Yecla? Nice little town with eveything I could want - apart from the cold in winter! Said to be 5%-10% cheaper for most things. Could not really confirm.


Yes must agree with the above, I know these towns. Monforte del Cid is also very Spanish and a nice place to live 
Maiden


----------



## lololoco

*Free helpful information for Expats*

Hello everyone. My name is Manuel, i´m a 30 yeard-old Spanish man who lives in Elda(Alicante). If you need some help about the area, weather conditions, renting, things to do, education, acomodation...just ask me, i´ll be pleased to help you. I´m studying English and it´s a good way to prectice my reading and writting...so, just let me know what you want to know abou this area and i'll reply you as soon as possible.


----------



## lololoco

Hello everyone. My name is Manuel, i´m a 30 yeard-old Spanish man who lives in Elda(Alicante). If you need some help about the area, weather conditions, renting, things to do, education, acomodation...just ask me, i´ll be pleased to help you. I´m studying English and it´s a good way to practice my reading and writting...so, just let me know what you want to know about the area and i'll reply you as soon as possible. I´m a Computing Specialist, i work as an IT Manager. If you want lo learn computing, we can make a deal, exchanging your english for my computing...


----------



## ryang74

*We're moving to Alicante. Any suggestions?*

It looks like you have done what we are about to do. 

How is it going for you?

We are moving to Alicante in a month. My wife has a job teaching in Alicante. She speaks spanish, I don't (yet), and we have 2 kids aged 4 & 6. We're looking for a good area for our family but want to be close to some of the action/cafe's etc and to feel like we're in Spain as opposed to a big city. Close to the Train would be a plus as we don't plan on driving.

Any suggestions on what area to look in?



irenemcl said:


> Many Thanks for your help- much appreciated


----------



## xabiaxica

ryang74 said:


> It looks like you have done what we are about to do.
> 
> How is it going for you?
> 
> We are moving to Alicante in a month. My wife has a job teaching in Alicante. She speaks spanish, I don't (yet), and we have 2 kids aged 4 & 6. We're looking for a good area for our family but want to be close to some of the action/cafe's etc and to feel like we're in Spain as opposed to a big city. Close to the Train would be a plus as we don't plan on driving.
> 
> Any suggestions on what area to look in?


irenemcl last posted in january 6 months in spain

seems everything was going well:clap2:

maybe she'll pop in & give us an update & have some suggestions for you

and:welcome:


----------



## irenemcl

ryang74 said:


> It looks like you have done what we are about to do.
> 
> How is it going for you?
> 
> We are moving to Alicante in a month. My wife has a job teaching in Alicante. She speaks spanish, I don't (yet), and we have 2 kids aged 4 & 6. We're looking for a good area for our family but want to be close to some of the action/cafe's etc and to feel like we're in Spain as opposed to a big city. Close to the Train would be a plus as we don't plan on driving.
> 
> Any suggestions on what area to look in?


Hi!!
Well, we have been here a year and things are going very well. Our children go to a local spanish school(the children start school here at 3 ) and we live in an area called Cabo de Las Huertas - its a very spanish area just north of the city and right by San Juan beach. I can definetly recommend it- we love it here. Our children are now fluent in spanish and were after 4 months in school. We are able to get by day to day and I did an intensive spanish course at the uni for a month which really helped. A tram runs close to our house and a bus to the city centre runs right outside. Another area where I have a lot of friends is El Campello - a bit further out of the city but a good community there.We have a good expat group here who all have young children and we are a good support for each other. We also have lots of spanish friends through the kids school etc but my spanish is not good enough to have a very detailed conversation with them yet! People are very friendly and the spanish love children so you are definetly coming to the right place with a young family. Send me a message when you arrive if you want /SNIP/ and I can introduce you to a few people and show you around ! Good luck with the move!!!!


----------



## DunWorkin

irenemcl said:


> Hi!!
> Well, we have been here a year and things are going very well. Our children go to a local spanish school(the children start school here at 3 ) and we live in an area called Cabo de Las Huertas - its a very spanish area just north of the city and right by San Juan beach. I can definetly recommend it- we love it here. Our children are now fluent in spanish and were after 4 months in school. We are able to get by day to day and I did an intensive spanish course at the uni for a month which really helped. A tram runs close to our house and a bus to the city centre runs right outside. Another area where I have a lot of friends is El Campello - a bit further out of the city but a good community there.We have a good expat group here who all have young children and we are a good support for each other. We also have lots of spanish friends through the kids school etc but my spanish is not good enough to have a very detailed conversation with them yet! People are very friendly and the spanish love children so you are definetly coming to the right place with a young family. Send me a message when you arrive if you want /SNIP/ and I can introduce you to a few people and show you around ! Good luck with the move!!!!


Glad to read nice things about El Campello . 

Yes, it is a town which has a good balance of Spanish, expats and, in the summer, holiday makers. There are just a few small hotels (although a larger hotel was built 2 years ago but never opened ).

There is a very good tram service into the centre of Alicante. 20 minute drive to Alicante airport. A wonderful beach which even in summer is not too overcrowded.

Ryan, as Irene has said, when you are coming out send me a PM and we could possibly meet for a coffe (or stronger )

Carol


----------



## ryang74

Thanks for the info! I will take you up on that....we won't know a soul when we arrive in Alicante  

Btw how is your internet connection in Cabo de Las Huertas? I work as a technology consultant so a good connection will be important for me. 




irenemcl said:


> Hi!!
> Well, we have been here a year and things are going very well. Our children go to a local spanish school(the children start school here at 3 ) and we live in an area called Cabo de Las Huertas - its a very spanish area just north of the city and right by San Juan beach. I can definetly recommend it- we love it here. Our children are now fluent in spanish and were after 4 months in school. We are able to get by day to day and I did an intensive spanish course at the uni for a month which really helped. A tram runs close to our house and a bus to the city centre runs right outside. Another area where I have a lot of friends is El Campello - a bit further out of the city but a good community there.We have a good expat group here who all have young children and we are a good support for each other. We also have lots of spanish friends through the kids school etc but my spanish is not good enough to have a very detailed conversation with them yet! People are very friendly and the spanish love children so you are definetly coming to the right place with a young family. Send me a message when you arrive if you want /SNIP/ and I can introduce you to a few people and show you around ! Good luck with the move!!!!


----------

